# Skin for Oberon Hummingbird Cover



## DeborahLuvs2read (Feb 9, 2010)

Kindle friends, I love the red hummingbird cover. I have the blue peacock one now. I have not really had any luck finding a skin that would match the red cover. Any suggestions out there?


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have the red hummingbird cover and have had difficulty finding the perfect skin.  Still searching.

There may be some inspiration over in the Photo Gallery.  They have great ideas and pics over there.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

I generally prefer darker skins, but I think this one goes pretty well with it:










Or maybe this one:










I love the hummingbird and now that it's back, I'm trying to choose between the red and the blue.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I like these two...

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/25897

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/19113

although this one would be cute too... but I think the flowers go better with the hummingbirds!

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/19911

Don't forget, there are thousands of other designs available that for $5 more you can have made into a Kindle skin. Or you could ask one of our uber talented people here to help you design a cutom skin!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Cagnes designed a beautiful Hummingbird custom skin that's perfect with this case.

I know there's a thread on it somewhere....

ETA: Found it!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22073.0.html


----------



## maddie80 (Apr 14, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Cagnes designed a beautiful Hummingbird custom skin that's perfect with this case.
> 
> I know there's a thread on it somewhere....
> 
> ...


I LOOOOVE this skin.  But how can you order someone else's custom skin? Is it possible? If so, I'd love to know how?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Just send cagnes a PM asking for the file. Once she sends ot to you, send an email off to DecalGirl requesting a custom skin.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

maddie80 said:


> I LOOOOVE this skin.  But how can you order someone else's custom skin? Is it possible? If so, I'd love to know how?


Thanks! There are 3 slightly different versions, you can download them at the following links.....


----------



## DeborahLuvs2read (Feb 9, 2010)

This info was helpful. Luvmybrats: it would really cool if someone designed a few and posted. I have no clue how to do this. I like the hummingbird one you sent the link to all but the library card look. The bird and flowers were awesome though. Love the hummingbird Oberon, definitely going to order that next week, just need a cool skin, could be just flowers I guess. Liked one of the skins with the flowers on it, but not sold yet.


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

Called Rozi.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

How about



or



I have the first one currently on my K2 and it is beautiful!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

That first one is really nic


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

I have the 2nd one in eldereno's post- Laurie's Garden.... there really isn't any red in it- definitely more of a hot pink- I do love the skin though, it's so cheerful on my k2!


----------



## maddie80 (Apr 14, 2010)

Cagnes, thank you so, so much for posting!!!  I think I am settled on the red or blue hummingbird cover, and I looove the design you shared for a skin.   Made my day!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Cagnes, thanks for sharing all your designs, that's so generous of you; 
I just finally placed the butterfly one on my Kindle that you designed, and started using my blue Oberon ROH; I'll post pics on the Oberon thread; I love the butterflies; thank you, thank you!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

You're welcome maddie & ayuryogini! I added a couple more hummingbird skins with different backgrounds...


----------



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Christine,
I love your designs!  I have the blue hummingbird on order.  Just wondering if you've come up with anything with a hummingbird theme that might go well with the blue version.  Thanks!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

lizziebeth said:


> Hi Christine,
> I love your designs! I have the blue hummingbird on order. Just wondering if you've come up with anything with a hummingbird theme that might go well with the blue version. Thanks!


Just added one with a bluer background...


----------



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, Christine.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

I've yet to put a cover on my kindle... But now you guys have me looking at it seriously! The base off-white is kind of "blah".


----------



## DeborahLuvs2read (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, Cagnes, that dark blue with the hummingbirds is very beautiful! Cant wait to see what a new friend comes up with who is going to use her designing talent to go with this cover.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Very pretty, Christine!!! You've outdone yourself again! I know I'll be ordering one of these in the next week or so, but I can't decide which one yet.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I can't justify another Oberon cover at this time.    I may, however, order a new skin from decalgirl!  Cagnes, your designs are gorgeous!  How very kind and generous of you to share them here!!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Very pretty, Christine!!! You've outdone yourself again! I know I'll be ordering one of these in the next week or so, but I can't decide which one yet.


Ditto for me....I just ordered the new hummingbird cover in red, so now I have to decided which hummingbird skin I want!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Christine.... that blue hummingbird skin is stunning!!  I love the way you positioned the hummingbirds on the front skin and that shade of blue is my favorite!  You are so talented!!!  Thanks for sharing with us!!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks all & you're very welcome!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Those designs are incredible!  Thank you for letting us use them.


----------



## CavMom (Aug 24, 2009)

Christine, LOVE your designs for the skins ~ I have my heart set on a purple Oberon cover........any hummingbird design that would go with that.......


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

CavMom said:


> Christine, LOVE your designs for the skins ~ I have my heart set on a purple Oberon cover........any hummingbird design that would go with that.......


Thanks.... just added a couple with purple backgrounds.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Those are simply stunning!


----------



## CavMom (Aug 24, 2009)

The purple is SO GORGEOUS!  You are my hero!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, That's GORGEOUS! (The first thing I think of when I see the purple ones are Red Hatters   )


----------



## aislinnteresa (Jan 21, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Ok, That's GORGEOUS! (The first thing I think of when I see the purple ones are Red Hatters  )


Haha! That was exactly my first thought, too!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just sent in my custom skin requests to DecalGirl.. Yes, I said requests...  I'm ordering this one for my mom:










and this one for me (since I just ordered the Hummingbird Oberon for myself:


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

are you getting the red hummingbird?  I really want that one.  I think it would look great with the purple hummingbird background.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yep, I'm getting the red one. It's gorgeous. I got my hands on one of the original ones and in a weak moment gave it to my mom. I got lucky because the new version is a wrap-around and even more gorgeous than the other one. I love the purple/red combo and think it's going to look stunning.

I'm going to CAREFULLY peel off my butterfly skin and keep it so I can use it again when I switch back to my Butterfly cover.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Good luck there.  I can't imagine reusing a skin, but I have never taken one off.  I think I am about to though.  I Have had a new skin for my Dx for a while.  I bought gardens at giverney to go with taupe avenue of trees.  The taupe avenue of trees is very beautiful.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Good luck there. I can't imagine reusing a skin, but I have never taken one off. I think I am about to though. I Have had a new skin for my Dx for a while. I bought gardens at giverney to go with taupe avenue of trees. The taupe avenue of trees is very beautiful.


The trick is to use a hair dryer to warm it up (or in this heat, take it outside for a bit) and it peels up much easier.

The taupe is GORGEOUS!


----------



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

I just took my Decalgirl skin off with the help of a hairdryer. It worked great!  My only concern is that it definitely does not seem to be as "sticky" as it was originally.  Heather, have you noticed this when you've taken skins off before?  I'm just concerned that it's not going to stick well enough to be re-useable.  Also I downloaded one of Cagnes designs from the hummingbird skin thread. and attached it to an e-mail and it sent to Decalgirl.  Will that work?  I'm not very tech savvy...  Thanks, Liz


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

When you put it back on, use the hairdryer on it again and it will help it adhere to the Kindle better (the hairdryer is my friend)

I did the same thing you did. They'll send an email that looks something like this (this is the one from my last skin) Once you get the email back you can place your order:


> Dear Heather,
> Thank you for contacting us.
> Sure we can do that for you. A custom Kindle 2 skin with the new matte finish would be $25 + S/H.
> 
> ...


----------



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response!  I actually ordered the butterfly skin Cagnes designed for you.  I'm hoping it will go with both my newly arrived first Oberon cover, the blue hummingbird, and my second cover which will probably be the black roses, but that will have to wait a bit.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm glad you like that skin. I've NEVER kept a skin on as long as I've kept this one on. It's been one of my favorite skins ever.

If I remember to, I'll post a picture of it with the black Rose cover in the morning. It's an absolutely beautiful combo (I switch out between my blue Butterfly and the black Rose cover and now I'll be switching between the black Rose and the red Hummingbird covers for awhile)


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm glad you like that skin. I've NEVER kept a skin on as long as I've kept this one on. It's been one of my favorite skins ever.
> 
> If I remember to, I'll post a picture of it with the black Rose cover in the morning. It's an absolutely beautiful combo (I switch out between my blue Butterfly and the black Rose cover and now I'll be switching between the black Rose and the red Hummingbird covers for awhile)


Luvmybrats: Off topic: What is the flag made of? It looks like a great project!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

skyblue said:


> Luvmybrats: Off topic: What is the flag made of? It looks like a great project!


Poker chips. They love playing with them.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Poker chips. They love playing with them.


Well how creative and fun is that?!! We used to play with them as kids, too. I don't recall making a flag with them, however.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Not the greatest pictures, but I wanted to show you my new combo:
























cagnes, once again, you outdid yourself. I've never kept a skin on as long as I kept the butterfly one on (I removed it carefully and saved it if I decide to put it back on)

Anybody notice that I'm missing the whole bottom row of buttons (and the #1 and back arrow?) I covered them up since I have them memorized.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Not the greatest pictures, but I wanted to show you my new combo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!

On our recent trip to Salzburg I photographed some trumpet creeper vine in the Sound of Music garden. It reminded me of this Kindle skin! I will be strong and not order it.......LOL


----------

